# Ooggha horn



## toyman (May 23, 2022)

This horn is in great condition. Has good sound.Has been painted at some point.No dents.Great for original bike or paint it for your restored bike.Nothing missing


----------



## JAF/CO (May 23, 2022)

$75


----------



## Rusty72 (May 23, 2022)

$125


----------



## toyman (May 23, 2022)

Close Rusty 72


----------



## JAF/CO (May 23, 2022)

$135


----------



## Rusty72 (May 23, 2022)

140


----------



## JAF/CO (May 23, 2022)

$150


----------



## Rusty72 (May 23, 2022)

160


----------



## toyman (May 23, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> 160



Deal Rusty.Pay pal as friends. PM ME YOUR INFO.Thanks,John


----------



## Rusty72 (May 23, 2022)

Sending PM


----------

